# New track plan for the Bumbunga - Radium Hill tramway Coy.



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

Today the final documents and processes were formally completed for the construction of a tramway between the salt harvesting town and railway junction with the Narrow and Broad Gauge South Australian Railways at Bumbunga and the radium/pitchblende mine and radium spa resort at Radium Hill S.A. A 30 inch gauge railway is to be built to S.A.R. standards for the interchange of stock between the two systems (S.A.R. Narrow Gauge is actually 36").











Above is the proposed route.

Point to point with a roundy round in the midle and a reversing wye. About the best that I could do given the constraints of 42 inch curves the absolute max that will complete a circuit that is not a circle, and will allow my carter Bros. coaches and eventually an M.B. to at least make a trip around.

All turnouts are to be Aristo wide radius (10 foot?) 3 left and 3 right, 72 feet of track complete with tie strips. Ladder style roadbed is vinyl cover strips for fibrous cement sheet on treated pine posts and spacers 70mm x 50mm for a little extra width

A construction party will be assembled on a date to be determined and to be concluded by a barbeque and Golden Spike Ceremony culminating in the first run of the celebrated Annie from the Public Forums thread.

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks like a good use of minimum space Tim, 
You have maximized the amount of trackage and provide plenty of space for scenery and details. 
I like it! 
Don


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like one cool layout design. Bet you can't wait for the crew to show up to get started. Have fun. later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Please keep us informed as you go! 

Would be great to seem some pictures.. 

Best regards, 

Greg


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day All, 

Well that final track plan didn't last long. If you look at the plan above there is no direct route to Radium Hill. 

A change in the location of the wye solved that but moved the right edge of the layout a lot closer to the clothes line. 










So the area was covered with newspaper and pine bark mulch while my lovely bride and i visited our girl and grand-son in Melbourne over easter. 










So last week-end a group of volounteer family and friends gathered to install the road bed. The problem with volounteers is that they volounteer to go home when they get bored. 

The main loop of uprights has been installed but the wye and end sidings are still to be done. 










However! the drought has broken in Adelaide after 4 years we are having a wet week-end! 

We may not continue construction on this Sunday. 

Here is the view from my kitchen window, some strringers and track perched on top of the posts. 










Thanks for all the help here. 

Tim


----------

